# get to walmart connect email address



## esimons24 (Feb 17, 2005)

how di I check my walmart connect email ac**** for emails.I know it sounds dumb but when I pulled up walmart connect it has email center but know way to check and send emails.nor how I recieve them.so how can I check my emails


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2003)

I didnt even know walmart had a free email?


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

here is your answer.

Can I check email on any computer? 
You can check your email on any PC that has the Wal-Mart Connect software installed.

and i found that here.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/cata...:5436:120160:120224:120225:121123:121152#null


----------



## esimons24 (Feb 17, 2005)

well I went to walmart connect to check my email and I can,t find anywhere there is a way to do this.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

jd_957 said:


> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/cata...:5436:120160:120224:120225:121123:121152#null


the above is the help page for walmart connect. they even have a toll free number for you to call if needed.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

though, i doubt wal-mart help is going to be very helpful, that's just wow.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> esimons24
> well I went to walmart connect


Do you have wmconnect as your ISP? You must have it or no emails, it is the same as AOL. They use the same contact numbers. The software is like older AOL versions. You don't go to "wmconnect" - you check your emails through your browser.

sekirt


----------

